

Sentiment Analysis of #RoyalWedding on Twitter - quizbiz
http://twittersentiment.appspot.com/search?query=%23RoyalWedding
Not very accurate but an interesting start.
======
burgerbrain
This misses the (in my opinion) most significant sentiment, and by far the
most prevalent: "So fucking what?"

